# Seiki Kogaku S Canon Rangefinder



## orlovphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have an original 1939 Seiki Kogaku S Canon Rangefinder that I would like to sell. It is missing 90% of it's original rubber covering and the focus is completely locked up on infinity, but otherwise the camera is in pretty remarkable shape - there are not a single dent on any of it's multiple corners and any scratches you'll find are very very minor, the 2.8 Nikkor Nippon-Kogaku lens is ok and I think just need a little internal cleaning (I don't see anything that resembles fungus) and all the speeds fire with the very slowest ones being about 10-20% slower that perfect. E-mail me through my website and I'll reply with pictures to serious inquiries.

Cheers,
Anton.


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a Buy & Sell section on this forum for posting items for sale.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'm new here and forgot to check for that.


----------

